# Am I the only Kubota Nutball here?



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

In the interest of breathing some life into this Forum This is mine and She loves it!!


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

No, your not the only one..
here's mine


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

one more


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Great LH, I love it and the color is terrific!! Do me a favor and put this in the other kubota thread and tell us about that great machine!!!

Dean


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

Here was mine last winter....


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You got the sheepskin cover on it? Comfybear I see! So dare I ask you how you like your orange machine?


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

And here it is last summer...


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

Sheepskin? That was a mild storm. 

It is the second “Orange” I have owned. It has done everything I have asked of it and more! 

Gary


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Sorry Gary...I was refering to the "Sheepskin" seatcover that Dean had on his ride in the first photo!!! :lmao:


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

That’s ok! I should have caught that. Glad I did not show you how I cover mine before it snows:dazed:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GaryE _
> *Sheepskin? That was a mild storm.
> 
> It is the second “Orange” I have owned. It has done everything I have asked of it and more!
> ...


Ok Gary the sheepskin is strickly for GF's butt Thats why I have them on everything it is the only thing in the OK summer heat that lets you be comfortable and with out that vinyl sticky feeling!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

My apoligies to both Lamar and Gary for not being able to stand up straight and giving a big welcome to both!! My screen went stupid!! (no surprise there It's just like me)!!

Lamar we did meet somewhere about out our military background I believe? 

Both you guys give me some help in making this the Kubota place on the net!! We always seem to be over powered by the green guys!!2funny


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lamar Holland _
> *No, your not the only one..
> here's mine *


Nice looking machine! Is that a standard cab or did you build it yourself?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Nice looking machine! Is that a standard cab or did you build it yourself? *


Guess I shoulda been readin' further down before I ask a stupid question! Just looked in your other post! Nice job!


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *
> Both you guys give me some help in making this the Kubota place on the net!! We always seem to be over powered by the green guys!!2funny *


Dean,

I have an old Green Ropper Rally… Does that rule me out?  Thanks for the welcome… Hope I can be of some help.

Gary


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"I have an old Green Ropper Rally… Does that rule me out? Thanks for the welcome… Hope I can be of some help.

Gary"

Gary, Green or not I know you will be!! I like Green too especially in my Kubota manicured lawn!!! 
   (sorry) NAW!!


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> * We always seem to be over powered by the green guys!!2funny *


 That's because those guys have succumbed to the JD green myth and haven't come to their senses yet::clown:


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

The OP reads: Am I the only Kubota Nutball here? The answer here is: My name is LB, I chagoot orange. Well, that isn't quite true, if you follow my posts here, afar, and under the old shrub tree, you will know what a root c**** should feel like. A nutball, howled LB, "I'll show you what a kook should look like": <center>
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/grf58/LBrown-1.jpg"><br><br>
</center>
"This pic is after communicating with the force. They had been accused of sparing jail sentances for illegal immigrants; it was fortunate for the mother ship, that the earthlings had no idea what they were about to bring on . . ."

Many of us call this phenomena MEGO. (My eyes glaze over). And, to prove "it's" existence, whenever LB posts, my eyes ALWAYS glaze over! "Cowabunga dude!!!!"


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

"Am I the only Kubota Nutball here? "


Hello guys!
OK, first post...been reading a while tho, and enjoy what I read.
Just had a new Orange (M7040) hit the ground on my place about noon Fri. Have been looking / talking around for the past couple of years, just got serious a couple months ago. Looked @ green, red/grey, & some others but had orange delivered from about 60miles, with front loader, 1-touch three way joystick (for rootrake with graple), and a top for the same price as just the green tractor.
Haven't had time to get serious & play yet, but if it gives me as good servece as my old MF 165, which just blew a head gasket, has, I'll be set for the rest of my life. 
:tabletalk


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

urednecku,

Welcome to the forum! And, don't be frightened off by old LB59's posts; even a groundhog needs soft ground to burrow into! :furious: As for that Kubota, congrats! Tell us a bit more about how you use her.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

every web chat site has at least one...one of those that are out circling uranus looking for kling-on's. Congrats on being here and on obtaining the 7040. I myself have been thinking, (not too loudly) if I replace my L 48 TLB, would it be with a 7040 cab... There is just no work left around here with all the yuppies moving this way and buying all kinds of compact machines, Of course they get backhoe's and other implements and are instant experts at operating machinery. I really like the looks-specs of the new 7040.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. Haven't had a chance to play yet, I have 72.5 acres I inherited from my dad after the stress from Charlie, Jean, and Frances caused his heart attack. (No, the heart attack didn't kill him, the doctors did with their quad bypass.) We had the MF 165, and I guess it got hot & blew. Had a shop that "knew what they were doing" mess it up. No telling when/if it will run again. We had been taking about new before he left, so I took the leap.
As for how it will be used, just about anything you can think of. A 5 acre orange grove to herbicide, mow, etc., 65 acres cattle pasture with lots of trees & limbs to clean up yet, mow, disc, plant, hopefully hay to work, etc. 
I'll try to keep updated ocassionaly.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh yea, Lamar, so far the main thing I have found I really DON'T care for on the 7040 is the hi/low range shift leaver. It is too low, close, and far back for my long arms to be comfortable with. I only have about 2 hours on it yet, I'll keep you informed if & when I find other stuff. Yes, I know, there will be things I don't care for on ANY tractor, and I will adapt quickly.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

urednecku,

One thing I have noticed (brand sensitive) is that ALL the manufacturers have forgotten what is ergonomic with the engagament and disengagement of the 4WD functions. On my old Deere 755, when you were in trouble, your left hand just fell to the 4WD lever; on the new 2000-series, it is not at all intuitive.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

FINALLY!!! I got to play a little. I can say I am impressed with the outfit I have. Cleaned dead trees out of my orange grove, and the loader beat the h*&% out of using a chain saw and chain to drag them out, then not being able to make a tight pile so they will burn. (That is, until a stray limb busted a hydro fitting off!)


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Love that grapple!


----------

